# Model S at 3 years... And a pending second motor replacement.



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

To provide some sanity to the wait for election results in the US, I wrote the following blog post regarding our third year anniversary of our Model S.

Service, as usual, was superb and we had a motor whine that will require a return for a replacement motor.

At pickup at the Fremont factory on Day 1:

IMG_5283 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And upon return at home on November 8, 2016 (3rd Anniversary)

IMG_20161108_132822 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We've had the motor replaced on the car's 25k mile service, but now have a wait for parts for the replacement motor for this issue.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the update. 

Folks, lest you think Tesla is the only company with car issues I have a brand new Lincoln Mkc that's been back to the dealer 12 times. I just had a brand new transmission installed. 
Even Ford , who's been in business over 100 years, can't make a perfectly reliable car.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Folks, lest you think Tesla is the only company with car issues I have a brand new Lincoln Mkc that's been back to the dealer 12 times. I just had a brand new transmission installed.
> Even Ford , who's been in business over 100 years, can't make a perfectly reliable car.


On the road right now, otherwise i would link to the post. My old BMW ActiveE also had a motor problem that required a motor swap.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> On the road right now, otherwise i would link to the post. My old BMW ActiveE also had a motor problem that required a motor swap.


And yet, what I also retain as take away from your post, @AEDennis , is the affirmation of T≡SLA's superb service! I hope this is also true in other world areas. Premium car manufacturers need to be held up to high standards on this... as Trev said, that implies a significant beefing up of the service centers footprints in key markets. On this note, I asked Elon via tweet twice what their plans were in the SW part of France (today they only have one location - store & service center - in the entire SW quarter of the hexagon... got no response, even if vague... To be honest, this surprised me a bit... I know he's busy - to say the least... - yet he seems to respond to lots of questions via Tweet..?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And yet, what I also retain as take away from your post, @AEDennis , is the affirmation of T≡SLA's superb service! I hope this is also true in other world areas. Premium car manufacturers need to be held up to high standards on this... as Trev said, that implies a significant beefing up of the service centers footprints in key markets. On this note, I asked Elon via tweet twice what their plans were in the SW part of France (today they only have one location - store & service center - in the entire SW quarter of the hexagon... got no response, even if vague... To be honest, this surprised me a bit... I know he's busy - to say the least... - yet he seems to respond to lots of questions via Tweet..?


I wouldn't take it personally. He has millions of followers. Probably has several thousand tweets a day. He just goes on twitter sprees.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And yet, what I also retain as take away from your post, @AEDennis , is the affirmation of T≡SLA's superb service! I hope this is also true in other world areas. Premium car manufacturers need to be held up to high standards on this... as Trev said, that implies a significant beefing up of the service centers footprints in key markets. On this note, I asked Elon via tweet twice what their plans were in the SW part of France (today they only have one location - store & service center - in the entire SW quarter of the hexagon... got no response, even if vague... To be honest, this surprised me a bit... I know he's busy - to say the least... - yet he seems to respond to lots of questions via Tweet..?


you may do better to call the main customer service number and see if you can get someone to track down some France development info.
while you are here in the states - sales: 888-518-3752


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> I wouldn't take it personally. He has millions of followers. Probably has several thousand tweets a day. He just goes on twitter sprees.


Thanks, Brian, I did not really take it that way. I did rationalize myself that for sure my question was one of many... plus that he may not a clear enough picture of what they are planning to add in that particular French region...
Guess this wa a sign of small impatience sin... ;-)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> you may do better to call the main customer service number and see if you can get someone to track down some France development info.
> while you are here in the states - sales: 888-518-3752


@MelindaV , great idea... This will probably work better than if I ask the team @ the Houston Store.  Btw, impressed you know I can't use 1-8xx numbers overseas!!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> @MelindaV , great idea... This will probably work better than if I ask the tat the Houston Store.  Btw, impressed you know I can't use 1-8xx numbers overseas!!


Actually, you can... if you download any of the free VoIP Apps based in the US... we can chat on that later.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Actually, you can... if you download any of the free VoIP Apps based in the US... we can chat on that later.


Oh, great, @AEDennis, thanks! Feel free to share that via conversation when you have a chance!
Have a great day!
Mike


----------

